# Fehlleistung der Woche



## dvill (20 November 2010)

?Abzockern entschieden entgegentreten? - Achim - Lkr. Verden - Lokales - Kreiszeitung


> Zunächst einmal sind die Gesetze wohl nicht zu lasch sondern viel zu kompliziert. Kein Laie kann sie verstehen.


Wie bitte?

Die Staatsanwälte, die Anzeigen tausendfach ignorieren und vorauseilend Persilscheine ausstellen, verstehen die Gesetze nicht, weil sie Laien sind?


> Tritt man hingegen den Abzockern von Anfang an mit den richtigen Argumenten entgegen, zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Sache nicht weiter verfolgt wird.


So ein Quatsch.

Keine Forderung der Nutzlosen in fünf Jahren wurde jemals "weiter verfolgt" als bis zum Versand schwachsinniger Mahndroherpressungen.

Ignorieren reicht.

Anwälte als Trittbrettfahrer der Angsterzeugung zu bezahlen, ist völlig überfüssig.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2010)

*AW: Fehlleistung der Woche*

Die Frage ist,   ob er nach über fünf Jahren Nutzlosabzocke  noch immer ohne 
 die geringste Ahnung durch Büro  wandert oder sogar bewußt selber Angst schürt,
 um Mandanten zu ködern, also auch eine Form von Trittbrettfahrerei. 

Das Anbiedern ggü. den Sta stützt die zweite Vermutung: 


> ?Warum macht die Staatsanwaltschaft nichts ?
> 
> !Es liegt keine Straftat vor, denn es handelt sich halt um eine Dienstleistung und
> auf die Kostenpflicht wird auch hingewiesen, nur halt nicht deutlich.


Von Landingpages hat er ( wie die Sta ) offensichtlich noch nie etwas gehört


----------



## Laber (20 November 2010)

*AW: Fehlleistung der Woche*

die Betreiber von easy-download.info wurden *wegen Verstößen gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht* von der staatlichen Kartellbehörde zur Zahlung einer *Strafe in Höhe von 960.000 Euro* verurteilt.

Leider nur in Italien
Unsere Bananenrepublik ist da noch Lichtjahre hinter den Mond


----------



## physicus (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fehlleistung der Woche*

Schlimmer kommts immer:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,733958,00.html


----------



## desillusioniert (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fehlleistung der Woche*

Die Regierungspostille quasselt den gesamten Unfug  nach, als ob es keine 
einzige Erfahrung aus über fünf Jahren Nutzloabzocke gäbe. 

Die VZ Sachsen dreht  dabei besonders heftig  die tibetanischen  Panikgebetsrollen. 

Eine der wenigen Veröffentlichungen, bei der  der Autor nachgedacht hat  und  den Unfug 
der Button Lösung anprangert 
Die Button-Lösung kommt – noch dicker? | Die Abo-Falle


> Die Button-Lösung kommt – noch dicker?
> 5. Dezember 2010 eingestellt von j.f.
> Die so genannte Button-Lösung ist nicht nur Aktionismus, sondern zudem auch noch hoch gefährlich, wie ich schon mehrfach dargelegt habe
> ..
> ...


----------

